# need UPS which brand??



## hskpunjabi (Jul 1, 2009)

hi friends .,i need ups for my system(P4 + 17'' monitor)which one is better iball or some other ....price counts... budget is b/w 1.5-2k

can it work with my home inverter??

((it gives backup to system but restarts when monitor is switched on/laptops work fine....n' no instant back up as light goes off pc restarts ))


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

APC. nothing else!!!


----------



## hskpunjabi (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks bro!
how is Apc better? price range??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

1) Reliable
2) Great support infrastructure
3) price for a 650VA should be around 3.2k

Don't go for those iballs and mercurys for UPS. they suck and very soon you will see issues (battery of power switching)


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2009)

APC..is great...was using a 650VA before, just got a 1100VA. Excellent. 

650VA even has monitoring software via USB connection.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to use APC until now, the only problem with it is that its costly. I bought my new computer and now I'm using I-ball. It works great and its cheap as well compared to APC.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 1, 2009)

APC all the way,

i hv 2 UPS from APC (APC BACK UPS ES500 and APC SMART UPS SUA 1500i) , go with APC for complete peace of mind dude.. its worth tat extra bucks..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2009)

true. I fell for the same cheap crap called Mercury and after few weeks it started malfunctioning. now using APC 500VA and have peace of mind.


----------



## vsrini40 (Jul 4, 2009)

!0 days back, I purchased a Moserbaer  UPS A600. Working nicely, with
      frequent  powercuts here in Chennai.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 4, 2009)

> Moserbaer UPS A600



how much ???


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 4, 2009)

Anybody used Powersafe UPS? Hows it


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been recommending Microtek Double Battery to all my friends. And i like that very much. It has got long time backup. 
Tested:
D930 processor + 945GNTL + samsung 173N (17" flat) + fifa game running on demo --> lasted for more than 30 mins on that battery.

I'm using the 800va i guess - u might opt for a lower one if ur pc is budget one with lower end video cards.

Of course, I've got some problems with it.
1) A brand new microtek UPS didn't give backup; It restarts the PC when there is a sudden power change. But if it is switched off, it'll work. I got it replaced.

2) The replaced one (after about an year) is giving the same problem again. Its not able to withstand the power requirements of my PC. I 'll replace it soon . . .


----------



## jeetu (Jul 5, 2009)

emmarbee said:


> I've been recommending Microtek Double Battery to all my friends. And i like that very much. It has got long time backup.
> Tested:
> D930 processor + 945GNTL + samsung 173N (17" flat) + fifa game running on demo --> lasted for more than 30 mins on that battery.
> 
> ...


 
I bought same microtek double battery 800 VA UPS 18 months back. Its running good. I have decently loaded PC with 2 HDD , and 9600 GT and and couple od 120 mm fans.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

I used Microtek 800VA double power its good , but when u update the PSU with Active PFC then the uPS is waste !!

Try to Get APC which is really good !!


----------



## jeetu (Jul 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> I used Microtek 800VA double power its good , but when u update the PSU with Active PFC then the uPS is waste !!QUOTE]
> 
> Could you elaborate on that because recently i bought Cooler master Real Power Pro 660 W . It has active PFC.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 5, 2009)

^^

an ACTIVE PFC PSU needs (and its is a must) a PURE SINE WAVE UPS..

APC's SMART UPS range of UPSes are pure sine wave UPS and ideal for ACTIVE PFC PSUes..  

but... PURE SINE WAVE UPSes are way too costly than normal (Stepped/modified) sine wave UPSes and it is NOT recommended to use a stepped/modified sine wave ups for a ACTIVE PFC PSU as in future it will cause:

mobo unstability, "hiss..ss..ing" noises from the PSU (as if the psu is not able to draw full power), system unstability issues..
-------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

jeetu said:


> Could you elaborate on that because recently i bought Cooler master Real Power Pro 660 W . It has active PFC.



U can use Square wave UPS also but u need sufficient watts to draw power from the UPS also better backup , Iam using APC1100va which is not Sine wave but the buzz sound comes but nothing problem , all u need is enough power


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

yup agreed.. 

the hissing noise or any other problem are jus some of the problems faced by users adn its not fixed on all PCs.. hope u got the point..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Corsair support had told me its a Coil buzz , no need to worry about anything !!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

ooh isee.. 

offtopic: see my rigs (yup, u read it right) in the SHOWOFF thread..


----------



## ksundar (Jul 6, 2009)

APC.....if ur budget doesn't fit .......................

Go for "NUMERIC".....reliable ups.


----------



## jeetu (Jul 6, 2009)

Whats the price to 800 VA APC Sine wave UPS ?. So far i have heard no hissing noise but still its better to be careful then sorry.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ 

i think it will cost u near about 7.5-8K


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Corsair support had told me its a Coil buzz , no need to worry about anything !!


 
i get the same... worried now..for like 4-5 seconds..when I power it on...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ Its nothing !! corsair dint not recommend to use sine wave with their PSu , though the PSU can convert voltage fluctuations to normal

Corsair warranty is really amazing that they give warranty if any damages caused by UPS - they said that no chance of damages due to square wave !!


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ Its nothing !! corsair dint not recommend to use sine wave with their PSu , though the PSU can convert voltage fluctuations to normal
> 
> Corsair warranty is really amazing that they give warranty if any damages caused by UPS - they said that no chance of damages due to square wave !!


 
Great thanks...love Corsair..! 

Though -- not doubting you...where exactly did we hear/read that Corsair PSU need pure sine wave..is there any documentation..links..?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

wait, i remember reading such a doc online, but alas i dnt hv the link.. but yes wil surely post the source in a day or 2, promise..  (maybe i'll take an extract from corsair forums and post the link too)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

-------------

see this --> Buzzing noise from PSU (Corsair forums) --_> *forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=75330  

also, read the Q.#4) about Active PFC, all Corsair HX PSUes are Active PFCs ---> *forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=52589

and here are the reviews of various Corsair PSUs (Sorry, jus posting links)  hope u guys will be able to find ur PSU model here --> *forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=52612

-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> -------------
> 
> see this --> Buzzing noise from PSU (Corsair forums) --_> *forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=75330
> 
> ...


 
Hey thanks a lot for this. First thread is interesting. Will try those changes, and post back here. The 2nd two are good and informative.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2009)

i have a apc 500va ups but it's backup is very poor just 1-2 minutes. my machine config is c2d e7400, hd4850 512mb, ddr2 800, seagate 500gb and 2 250gb external drives along with cm 600watt psu.

what's the problem?


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2009)

Skud said:


> i have a apc 500va ups but it's backup is very poor just 1-2 minutes. my machine config is c2d e7400, hd4850 512mb, ddr2 800, seagate 500gb and 2 250gb external drives along with cm 600watt psu.
> 
> what's the problem?


 
The above situation is happening..when..at full load..or normal Idle..?

I guess *THIS* is the model you are using. It has a max output of 300W (Full load) which it can sustain for around 3.3 minutes. 

At load: (rough figures/not exact)
4850 ~133W 
E7400 ~65W
HDD ~12.5W
Monitor ~30W, RAM (nothing to do with load/idle)
RAM ~ 10W

And of course the PSU and E-HDDs, USBs, IDE Drive will also bleed some WATT load from the UPS. You are hitting the threshold of 3.3 mins, so the UPS cannot sustain it long.

This is something we in India should be careful off. We plan ahead (which is really really good), for a good PSU. But forget that the PSU pulls direct feed from our UPS (most of us use a UPS in India --- bad power uptime). Same thing happend with me..I got a TX650 and set up a cross fire system, and then realized that my APC 650VA (max 390W) cannot support the system at full load. Had to go get a new UPS.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 8, 2009)

asigh said:


> Hey thanks a lot for this. First thread is interesting. Will try those changes, and post back here. The 2nd two are good and informative.



mention not..  

actually, i was gonna get a Corsair PSU for my core i7 system (in my siggy) but then got the Tagan PSU (wich is on the same lines as corsair) , so hence was reading all those forums and was able to provide u guys with the links.. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## bazee (Jul 8, 2009)

Intex 800Va should do just fine. Will backup your comp around 20 minutes. Price is Rs. 2500 (appx.)


----------



## bazee (Jul 8, 2009)

hskpunjabi said:


> hi friends .,i need ups for my system(P4 + 17'' monitor)which one is better iball or some other ....price counts... budget is b/w 1.5-2k
> 
> can it work with my home inverter??
> 
> ((it gives backup to system but restarts when monitor is switched on/laptops work fine....n' no instant back up as light goes off pc restarts ))



Intex 800Va should do just fine. Will backup your comp around 20 minutes. Price is Rs. 2500 (appx.)


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 8, 2009)

APC .......... only APC...........


----------



## PraetorAuron (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes


----------



## asingh (Jul 9, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> APC .......... only APC...........


 
Yupz...!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

Just go for APC 800VA. it's available for some 4.8k. No worries about support and reliability


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 9, 2009)

I've got my entire system hooked up to my APC Back-Ups RS 1200, including my Powered Alesis Studio monitors. Doesn't cause any problems with the UPS.

I would go with APC since they have great customer service and support.
I had a 4 year old APC Back-Ups 1100 go bad on me, exchanged a couple of emails and they sent me a new Back-ups RS 1200 overnight for free. I didn't even have to pay shipping.


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 9, 2009)

bazee said:


> Intex 800Va should do just fine. Will backup your comp around 20 minutes. Price is Rs. 2500 (appx.)



*never ever *buy intex ups. i had enough trouble with it. go for apc only.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> I had a 4 year old APC Back-Ups 1100 go bad on me, exchanged a couple of emails and they sent me a new Back-ups RS 1200 overnight for free. I didn't even have to pay shipping.


wat was the warranty of APC UPSes.. is it 5 years.. ??  coz i currently hv 2 APC UPSes with me (both working gr8) but jus need sum info on warranty.. 

UPS 1.) APC BACK UPS 500 ES
UPS 2.) APC SMART UPS SAU1500i


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2009)

asigh said:


> The above situation is happening..when..at full load..or normal Idle..?
> 
> I guess *THIS* is the model you are using. It has a max output of 300W (Full load) which it can sustain for around 3.3 minutes.
> 
> ...




hmmm...

i have checked at apc website also. now what to do? shall i go for a newer one? if yes, then which model? i have zeroed in on 2 - the 650VA and 800VA ones. which one to choose?


----------



## asingh (Jul 9, 2009)

Skud said:


> hmmm...
> 
> i have checked at apc website also. now what to do? shall i go for a newer one? if yes, then which model? i have zeroed in on 2 - the 650VA and 800VA ones. which one to choose?


 

650VA should suffice..!


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2009)

asigh said:


> 650VA should suffice..!



thanks mate.

how much does it costs? what's the cost of 800VA btw?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 9, 2009)

Skud said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> how much does it costs? what's the cost of 800VA btw?


 

It will cost around 5K. I would recommend, either go for 800VA or 1KVA. You won't go wrong with any of them. The peace of mind is worth the premium


----------



## asingh (Jul 9, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> It will cost around 5K. I would recommend, either go for 800VA or 1KVA. You won't go wrong with any of them. The peace of mind is worth the premium



1100VA is ~4.8K-5k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^

is that the SMART UPS or the BACK UPS range of APC ups.. ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Its Backup range UPS !!


----------



## als2 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ without software i think


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2009)

als2 said:


> ^^ without software i think




Correct..but with a dynamic..runtime FUSE reset system..!


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> It will cost around 5K. I would recommend, either go for 800VA or 1KVA. You won't go wrong with any of them. The peace of mind is worth the premium





asigh said:


> 1100VA is ~4.8K-5k




which one is correct?


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2009)

Skud said:


> which one is correct?


 

All the statements are correct. Maverick was mentioning an approximate range.

I  mentioned an exact range +- RS200. (Since I own one)

Yes you will get peace of mind. Literally I never look at my APC unless to put it on/off. I dont even dust it. Its sits there...working like a swiss clock.

Go for the 1100VA carry RS5000 with you. Take a receipt. Take a vehicle or friend. That thing is heavy. Enjoy. Report back.


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> All the statements are correct. Maverick was mentioning an approximate range.
> 
> I  mentioned an exact range +- RS200. (Since I own one)
> 
> ...




thanks mate for all the information. this is very helpful. thanks again.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 10, 2009)

@ skud: 

if ur PSU is an ACTIVE PFC type, then u shud get "SMART UPS" (pure sine wave UPS, correct for Active PFC PSUes) labelled UPS from APC and NOT "BACK UPS" (its stepped/modified sine wave UPS and a big no  no for Active PFC PSU, if u are looking for a pure sine wave)
--------------------


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> 1100VA is ~4.8K-5k


 

800 VA will cost from 4800 - 5000 depending upon your location. In India very few user demand 1KVA UPS so its overpriced. It might cost around 6.5K. I don't have any idae about 1200 VA. It might be too much expensive. So if any of your friend is living USA, try purchasing it from there, you will get it for half the price and APC provides international warranty.

One more thing. The low end UPS from APC (500-650VA) come up with 2 year warranty, but anything above 800 VA has 5 year warranty, and they are smart UPS, so you will never go wrong with them.


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> 800 VA will cost from 4800 - 5000 depending upon your location. In India very few user demand 1KVA UPS so its overpriced. It might cost around 6.5K. I don't have any idae about 1200 VA. It might be too much expensive. So if any of your friend is living USA, try purchasing it from there, you will get it for half the price and APC provides international warranty.
> 
> One more thing. The low end UPS from APC (500-650VA) come up with 2 year warranty, but anything above 800 VA has 5 year warranty, and they are smart UPS, so you will never go wrong with them.


 
Not really sure..But I got the APC 1100VA for RS 4800 with receipt...!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ was it BACK UPS or SMART UPS range of 1100VA ups.. ? ?tat u hv.. ?
-----------------

@ maverick:

absolutely correct..
----------

btw, gwetting a 800va or a 1kva UPS (from US) will be way too heavy to carry and it may attract additional luggage weight


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> Not really sure..But I got the APC 1100VA for RS 4800 with receipt...!


 

Great. From where you purchased it? I purchased an 800VA for 5200 last year september

Pretty strange its still costing 5400 in TheItWares

*www.theitwares.com/ups/ups.htm


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2009)

What is the product code or full name for the APC 650VA UPS ? 650 fits in my budget. Does 800 one have anything special other than extended backup?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 10, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> What is the product code or full name for the APC 650VA UPS ? 650 fits in my budget. Does 800 one have anything special other than extended backup?


 
APC Back-UPS RS 800


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2009)

Price of 650/800 Smart/Back ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2009)

maverick786us said:


> Great. From where you purchased it? I purchased an 800VA for 5200 last year september
> 
> Pretty strange its still costing 5400 in TheItWares
> 
> *www.theitwares.com/ups/ups.htm


 
*This* is the one I got. I got it from a shop in Nehru Place. Can get you the exact name once I get back home.



tarey_g said:


> What is the product code or full name for the APC 650VA UPS ? 650 fits in my budget. Does 800 one have anything special other than extended backup?


 
*This* is the link for the 650VA.

*This* is the link for the 800VA. And *this* too. 

When getting a UPS make sure you check the max throughput WATT support (efficiency) it gives.

1100VA:660W 
800VA: 500W
650VA: 390W

The rule of thumb to calculate efficiency is ~60% of the VA rating. VA is volts into amps which equals WATTS. P = VA.  So we may ask, if the UPS is rated at 1100VA why cannot the UPS support 1100W of equipment. Reason being energy conversion. There will be a loss of energy (and in our case ~ 40%). All electronic components have a resistance, which cause the loss in energy --- where does that energy go...well we 'feel' it as heat. The UPS getting hot...!

Basically when planning the UPS:

1. Max system requirement during load: MaxRequired
2. Max UPS efficiency watt output: UPSOutput
3. UpsOutput = MaxRequired + 30% of MaxRequied

This way you will be future scaled..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ hey asigh thanx a lot yaar for tat UPS buying tip..


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ skud:
> 
> if ur PSU is an ACTIVE PFC type, then u shud get "SMART UPS" (pure sine wave UPS, correct for Active PFC PSUes) labelled UPS from APC and NOT "BACK UPS" (its stepped/modified sine wave UPS and a big no  no for Active PFC PSU, if u are looking for a pure sine wave)
> --------------------




my psu is cooler master RS-600-PCAR-E3 (or may be 650, can't remember properly). don't know if it's an active pfc type or not. plz comment.


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2009)

Skud said:


> my psu is cooler master RS-600-PCAR-E3 (or may be 650, can't remember properly). don't know if it's an active pfc type or not. plz comment.


 

*Here* you go.

7th line in the specifications sections.


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2009)

@ asigh

thanks mate. u guys r really wonderful.


----------



## vsrini40 (Jul 14, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> how much ???


    Sorry for the delay. It was Rs.1800/- Working nicely.


----------



## acewin (Jul 18, 2009)

@asigh, what is the running time for the backup UPS u got the 1100VA one,
my dad had bought this intex UPS for home and it is giving quiet a trouble now, it certainly would be quiet old too 2 years or so, not sure. if it gives me 30 mins of time it will be quiet good
config is
Bestec 300W PSU(70% performance)(not able to do anymore upgrades of HDD or gfx card due to this PSU, so just waiting for time to buy new PC)
Pentium D 820
2 SATA HDDs
DVD Burner

Beside these I run my ADSL router too attached in, in short long run time will be useful, as here in bangalore electricity is cut 2-3 times daily at fixed timings.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jul 18, 2009)

Using apc my self for 6 yrs now , only battery change so far , and need no drivers to get connected to pc (win based) 

Only APC please , Help line ROCKS


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2009)

acewin said:


> @asigh, what is the running time for the backup UPS u got the 1100VA one,
> my dad had bought this intex UPS for home and it is giving quiet a trouble now, it certainly would be quiet old too 2 years or so, not sure. if it gives me 30 mins of time it will be quiet good
> config is
> Bestec 300W PSU(70% performance)(not able to do anymore upgrades of HDD or gfx card due to this PSU, so just waiting for time to buy new PC)
> ...



*Backup:*
LOAD : 5-6 mins.
IDLE   : 18-20 mins.

Max Throughput: ~660W


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 20, 2009)

^^

for better wefficiency and back up time, the VA rating of the UPS (60%) shud corellate to the wattage of the PSU..

since u hv a 600W PSU, and a 500VA UPS, so 500VA x 60% (i.e 500 X 0.6 = 300W) and ur PSU is 600 W so therefore the reduced back up time..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 20, 2009)

My UPS is also gone and I have decided to go for a new APC One. I would be connecting 19" Dell LCD , CPU(P4+845 Motherboard+Hard Disk+DVD Writer) and Broadband Modem to the UPS. Will a 500VA Will do Or Do i need to go for 650 VA one?
Wats the current cost of APC ES 500VA and APC ES 650VA?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2009)

hmm. depends on the UPS. anyways ,go for 650VA or 800VA as the more it is, the better it would be.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2009)

Guys..if you read..here it is for APC: (its mentioned a couple of posts above)

1100VA:660W
800VA: 500W
650VA: 390W


Also as desibond has mentioned...throughput is ~60% of rated VA. 

As for calculating Wattage Requirement:

Approximate figures would be: (LOAD)
Monitor : 30W (irrespective of load/idle)
Intell 45nm processor: 65W. Intel details can be sought *here*. You can directly type your model (example E7400) in the search bar, and get the Wattage).
RAM: 10-12W per module.
HDD: 12-15W per disc.
GPU: Depends -- check the review websites. Make sure sure you get the power draw 'only' for the GPU -- and not the whole system, it would obviously be different to your own setup. This is a major factor when deciding Power Requirements. High end cards (4870, 4890 GTX 275, GTX 285, in fact even nVidia GS series, HD4850 series require a lot of power at load).

*Note for SLI/X-Fire:*
Be extremelly careful, when buying PSU/UPS. With a 'normal' setup you can "*live on the edge*", meaning--you can have a UPS which matches exactly the PSU requirements and be safe. With multi-GPU it becomes really dynamic, cause the cards cause a lot of variation in system power pull. At times one is scaling, or both will...very sensitive.

Calculate your Wattage (on the upper limit -- meaning take the upper limit if you got to approximagte add 30% to the number you get). That should be your UPS requirement. 

Also *this* is a good tool -- to get the ballpark figure.

Or another way to calulate it --- much simpler.

UPS = PSU Rating + 30% of PSU Rating.

Backup is usually 5-6 minutes under load and 15-20 minutes idle. Both these numbers come down, depending how close you are the the UPS throughput.


----------

